# Post your good, bad or, unusual hunting stories here



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

Have any good stories, neatest thing you have seen while hunting weird things u saw while hunting, best hunitng memorys, worst hunting memorys, dumb people you have hunted with. Take the time to relax kick back and think about your past hunting then post them here so we all can enjoy them and get a laugh or two


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

i thought this was funny.....

a friend and i were hunting public land in mississippi a couple of years back. it was 14 degrees and we were hunting a flooded field. he got the old stomach pang.....it was about 400 yards to the woods and 150 yards to a patch of unflooded high ground in the middle of the field. every time he leaned and grunted into the duck call it caused him to prairie dog a little more.

when he could fight the urge no more he opted for the high ground in the middle of the field. in his haste he tore out of his wadders and pants at the same time. i heard people laughing and shouting and i turned to see the worst site i had ever seen in 35 years of hunting. uke:

pointer


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

good one pointer99...

I have a short one...

When I was a kid, our group was setup around Westhope for snows one morning. We were experimenting with kites for the first time, and after an hour we realized you're either flying a kite or you were shooting...can't do both. So we figured...why not tie the kite to one of the windsocks??? With a 30 yard "leash" for the kite, we were set.

Well, this day, the wind turned out to blow something fierce at times. We had a flock of a couple hundred coming in on a string, doing the old high/low flying routine fighting the wind. They were about 100 yards out when I caught something out of my corner of my eye. The wind was blowing so hard the kite pulled the windsock out of the ground.....but it wasn't coming down either....

So we had a kite up at 50 yards hanging, and a windsock about 15 yards of the ground, again, hanging....all the while snows are trying to come in. They didn't know what the heck was going on...but it didn't matter as we were laughing too hard to shoot.

The kite was called up and retired that day...


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 22, 2002)

Heres one... I was out in the canoe after a crippled mallard that would dive and swim away a bit under water, poke its head up for a second and before you can get a shot off it would dive again (you know the syory). After the mallard would show I would paddle over that way and then get the gun up and watch for the thing. Well this mallard was an expert at evading let me tell you! Then I finnally get a quick shot after what I am sure has to be this duck just braking the surface. Sure enough I got him in the head, lots of splashing around up there. I push the canoe forward , then lean over to grab my duck and what do I see?? A MUSKRAT gnashing his fangs together in the final spasms of death.! I shot a muskrat by mistake!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

hmmm..., best hunting memory, my first duck hunt, i was 13, and had just killed my first turkey, and my mom was telling people at her office how i had killed it, well, come to find out, her co worker ran labs in those field trials, and they had some ponds that got some ducks that they trained the dog on, well, she invited me and my grandpa out there to go hunt, it was in november or december, i cant remember, i didnt mean for that to rhyme, anyway, grandpa and i got up early one morning and headed for these peoples house we got there and were greeted by the people, they showed us to the blind, and it was freakin cold out there, my nose was runnin like a waterfall, and the wind was really howling, we waited for hours without getting any action, when the sun came up, i spotted to honkers out flyin by some power lines probably 1 or 2 miles out, and we all thought they flew away from us, until they got close enough, we could tell they were commited, there we were, gun barrels hangin out of the blind, feet dropped, and wings set, and the pond owner went to calling, he gave them the danger call and they flew away, and about 10 minutes later, a flock of ringneck started circling the pond, and i killed my first duck, did pretty good hit 2 out of my first 3 shots

neatest thing seen while hunting:

april 10th, i was sittin under a cedar tree, when i thought i saw 3 calves trotting out in front of me about 100 yards, looked through the binos and it was three white tail

weirdest thing ive ever seen was that same day, some other hunters set up across the field from me, and i was watching them through my binos, because they had a bunch of decoys out and i wanted to see if they were effective, one guy hunting was sitting in front of the brush pile that was facing the decoys about 15 yards away, i watched a tom turkey, walk past him, within about 10 yards, i had never seen anything like it


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The funniest thing I have seen while hunting was a guy set up fo canadas,50 yards off of the road,on the north end of kraft slough.He had a flambeau floater mallard duct taped to a broom hadle and stuck into the ground.Man I wish I would have had a camera along.Doug and I have talked about the time I met him and the nodak crew.I talked to Hustad and he said to meet him for a hunt at a spot in the early AM.I thought this would be fun to meet some of the guys.When everyone showed up I think it was 5 or 6(maybe more)trucks.I remember thinking holy smokes,what have I gotten myself into!We ended up splitting up and had a good hunt.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

One of the wierdest/funniest things I have seen was the first year Me and my Dad came up to North Dakota to hunt. We had been driving all day and were almost to where we were going and it was just getting dark, so we were straining our eyes trying to look at all the ducks along the road in all of the slought, when I see a coot coming out of one of the sloughs along the road. This coot was struggling to get up into the air, and flying so gracefully, as only coots can do. It went across the road in front of us from right to left, and when it got to the other side, the goofy thing closelined itself on a freaking power line and it zapped in and knocked in right out of the air. The thing fell dead right in the pothole on the other side of the road.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Last year in ND we were hoping for Pintails but didnt get any one day we were walking some usf&w land and the dog went into some cattails and came out with a cripled drake pin. I thought it was funny. At least the bird didnt go to waste. (Good Dog)


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

Hoosier, my lab did that in SoDak my first time sonwgoose hunting spring season, pulled a crippled hen from the cattails, pretty cool since she was only 8 months old.

Anyways, neatest thing I've ever witnessed was I shot a Canadian goose last early season and the damn thing had a air rifle pellet stuck into it's webbing of it's foot!! Talk about goofy, should've had it mounted.

Oh yes, I also shot a goose two years ago with 2 white bars on it's belly right between the breast and it's feet, I'll post some pics since I had to have it mounted!!! 8)


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Back when I was 16, me and a buddy went hunting in the local marsh. It was really cold, about 10 degrees on a November afternoon. We spotted some ducks tight against some cattails and decided to sneak up and jump shoot them. I ended up getting 1 and my buddy whiffed so I had to wade out to get my duck. As I got closer I could see it was a black duck, my first one ever. I was pretty excited and started wading faster and about 1 step from the duck I stepped into a hole and was immediately up to my neck in water. The more I struggled to get out, the further I sank into the muck. My buddy thought I was joking about being stuck but it was no joke. I tried to get out of my waders but the combined water and muck pressure was too much. My buddy ran to a nearby house and got a canoe and it took 2 guys in the canoe to pull me out. Lesson learned - the buddy system works and so does field hunting.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

Years ago we were hunting some city birds and we set up about a half mile from the roost just outside the city limits. The birds were coming in perfect, small group after small group and we only needed one more bird to fill out when a group of 20 honkers locked their wings and came right in. It was my buddies bird to shoot so everyone else had unloaded their guns. He stood the bird up on the first shot, but it didn't go down and his gun jammed. The bird took off like everything was fine and about 1/2 mile out it started losing altitude right towards the farmers house we were hunting on. It ended up crashing into the side of the house on the second story right between two large windows. It left a nice sized patch of blood on the side of the house and a really bad blood spot in the snow in his yard. We were so worried that the farmer would kick us out, but he didn't care, he was glad we were keeping the geese off his fields. Same thing last year where a Mallard drake almost hit my sister's mother-in-law while she was hanging clothes on the line. It ended up on her porch.


----------



## snowflake (Apr 2, 2004)

A few years ago,myself and three of my partners put the power-creep on some snowgeese in Co.We started out about 1hr before shooting time and did the belly crawl for about the last 200yds. up to about 25yds from the snows.We came from two different directions to catch 'em in a crossfire when they got up.Well lo-and-behold,to our surprise there was a camper just over the hill from the pond,and the guys were just coming out of the thing when we opened up a can of whup-a*% on those snows.We all had a good laugh out of it,those guys camping all nite and missing the shoot in the morning!They tried to say they had permission to hunt the pond,but they were on the wrong property to boot  Anyway,I invited them to set-up with us,which they did.The snows kept coming back all morning in our face, and we had a heck of a good time!I now go out to Co. every Dec. after christmas and hunt long-necks with those very same guys...a friendship made in the field,nothing like it


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

About 15 years ago I decided that I'd shot enough bears with a gun so I went with the bow. The first night on stand I saw an asortment of bears but held off just to see what was coming. The second night I would shoot a good looking boar that came in late chasing off the smaller ones. The shot looked good, quartering away at 12 yards. I waited about 45 minutes before taking up the blood trail, now its really dark. I had a head lamp, 12 ga with slugs and my old lab Shad who hated bears. We got about 50 yards into a good blood trail when the dog starts growling, I then hear growling and teeth popping close ahead. Shining the light forward I pick up movement out at the edge of my beam, a bear for sure, I slap a shot at about 20 yards and nail him behind the ear. Dead bear, cool! Dragged him out to the truck and got him registered and home. While skinning I realise it's not my bear. Went out and found my bear 15yds from the spot of the other kill. " Buddy, I need your tag!"


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

man, that would suck


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I've told this one before on this board.

Two of us were hunting snows. A loner came in and we must have shot twelve times at that bird and it flew away. Twenty minutes later a high flock came over our spread. We kept our heads down. Then we heard the familiar sound of a bird dive bombing our decoys. Only this time, the bird fell stone dead about ten yards away from our blinds. We never fired a shot!! That bird just fell right out of the flock above us.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

i think that it was 01? my dad came into my room one morning before school and said "get up" "get up" theres geese coming so as happy and tired as i was i got up grabbed my gun and headed outside. by that time my brother had already had his gun loaded and was waiting for the oncoming shoot. we sat next to the house and waited until the geese got right over us. we each unloaded our guns and a goose folded. As we watched it fall we noticed that it was headed right for the side of the house. it crashed into the side of our house tearing the siding right off it and spraying blood everwhere. When mom found out she wasnt to pleased.
just thought it was funny.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

well last spring i was hunting snows and i found a field with about 10,000 in (i have a picture). the field was white. well it was posted so i went and asked the guy who owned it if i could stalk them. he said sure and wished me good luck. well it was really wet in the field but i started my 400 yard stalk. i was in a old corn field so i had plenty of cover and i was getting close, at about 80 yards aways i hear shots coming from the house i was jsut at. the house was about 250 yards from the geese. well long story short the geese start to fly, the guy keeps shooting, he shot about 10 times and the geese took off the the other direction, i never got a shoot. i though about going back and going back to the hosue and getting my *** beat but i decided i would walk my muddy wet *** back to the truck instead. i couldnt believe how much of an *** that guy was. thats my story 

mark


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

JOKE>>>>>>

a duck hunter was returning from the field when he spotted a pit bull attacking a young boy. they were too close together to shoot so he throws down his gun jumps on the pit bulls back and begins choking him. he finally manages to kill the dog.

a newspaper reporter was passing by and witnessed the account. he rushes over to the duck hunter and says:"thats the bravest thing i have ever seen. i'm gonna put this story on the front page." the headline will read: North Dakota U. fan saves young boy from a deranged pit bull". the hunter replied:"i'm not a NDU fan. well the reporter says:" well how about North Dakota State Fan save boy from the deadly jaws of a pit bull." the duck hunter replied:" i'm no NDS fan". the reporter replies:" well just what school are you a fan of" duck hunter says :" university of minnesota.

next day the headline in the local paper read........Demented Non-resident Hunter kills Beloved Family Pet."

pointer


----------

